# Subs Needed In Akron-canton Area



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I am looking for a couple subs in the akron canton area. Must be experienced reliable and have newer equipment looking for 2500 and 3500s no salting required. We pay by the lot not by the hour please pm if anyone is interested. 

Jeff Smith


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Still need help


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Bump still looking for subs in the akron-canton area top pay needed asap


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

if thats anywhere near dayton i know someone you can put in a truck but they dont have a plow of their own. they are fifteen minutes south of dayton.


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

Call won he will get you hookeded up!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a full route here in town.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Clapper&Company;428018 said:


> I have a full route here in town.


What is the time for the route. Is it all commercial, or residential?


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Steve you need to sell me your 3500 dump give me a decent deal on it and I will buy it off you. It is all commercial I only need 2 lots handeled so far.


----------

